# Hungarian Resources



## Zsanna

*Kedves Olvasó/Dear Reader,*

*Itt található a forrásanyagaink gyűjteménye. Please find our list of resources below. 
Amennyiben gond merülne fel valamelyikkel, kérjük, értesítse a moderátort!
If you find any problems with them or their contents have changed, please inform the moderator in a PM.*

*Az újabb anyagot kérjük itt jelezze. New suggestions are welcome in this thread.*

***
*Köszönet Janának az oldal elindításáért. /Many thanks to Jana for setting off this list.*


*Egynyelvű értelmező szótár/Hungarian one language dictionary:*
WikiSzótár.hu
A magyar nyelv értelmező szótára
Czuczor-Fogarasi A magyar nyelv szótára (1861)

*Magyar etimológiai szótár/Hungarian Etimological Dictionary:*
(Tótfalusi István) Magyar etimológiai nagyszótár
Arcanum Kézikönyvtár
TESz A magyar nyelv történeti-etimológiai szótára

*Kétnyelvű szótárak/Bilingual dictionaries:*
...into Hungarian (usually both directions)

Danish Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu
Dutch http://szotar.sztaki.hu/holland-magyar
English SZTAKI Szótár  | magyar, angol, német, francia, olasz, lengyel, holland, bolgár online szótár és fordító, Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu,Angol-magyar szótár, Lingea các từ điển | Dict.com, http://hu.bab.la/szótár/angol-magyar/dream (with a good stock of synonyms, examples and translations)
English (one direction only) Free Online English to Hungarian to English Dictionary,
Finnish http://www.finnhun.com/ , Lingea các từ điển | Dict.com
French SZTAKI Szótár  | magyar, angol, német, francia, olasz, lengyel, holland, bolgár online szótár és fordító, Lingea các từ điển | Dict.com
German SZTAKI Szótár  | magyar, angol, német, francia, olasz, lengyel, holland, bolgár online szótár és fordító, Német-magyar szótár
Italian http://szotar.sztaki.hu/olasz-magyar & WaBo-WeB, Olasz szótár
Latin (one direction only) Finály Henrik: A latin nyelv szótára, Latin szótár
Polish http://szotar.sztaki.hu/lengyel-magyar
Portuguese http://portugal.avw.hu/index.php
Spanish http://szotar.avw.hu/
Swedish http://dicswe.avw.hu/

From Hungarian... (both directions; plus some more language combinations)

angol/English Magyar-Angol szótár, online szótár, Magyar-angol szótár, Lingea rječnici | Dict.com, http://hu.bab.la/szótár/magyar-angol/álom (színonímák, kifejezések és fordítások is!)
bolgár/Bulgarian Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu,Lingea rječnici | Dict.com
cigány/Gipsy Magyar-Cigány szótár, online szótár
francia/French Magyar-Francia szótár, online szótár, Lingea rječnici | Dict.com
görög/Greek Magyar-Görög szótár, online szótár
japán/Japanese Magyar-Japán szótár, online szótár
latin/Latin Magyar-Latin szótár, online szótár, Latin szótár
lengyel/Polish Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu
lett/Latvian Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu, Lingea rječnici | Dict.com
német/German Magyar-Német szótár, online szótár & Szótár, Magyar-német szótár, Lingea dizionari | Dict.com
norvég/Norwegian Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu
olasz/Italian Magyar-Olasz szótár, online szótár, Olasz szótár, Lingea các từ điển | Dict.com
orosz/Russian Magyar-Orosz szótár, online szótár, Lingea slovníky | Dict.com
portugál/Portuguese Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu
román/Romanian Magyar-Román szótár, online szótár
spanyol/Spanish Magyar-Spanyol szótár, online szótár
svéd/Sweedish Magyar-Svéd szótár, online szótár
szlovák/Slovak Magyar-Szlovák szótár, online szótár
török/Turkish Magyar-Török szótár, online szótár
ukrán/Ukranian Fordító oldal - Tanulj magyarul!hu, Lingea các từ điển | Dict.com

*Idegen szavak gyűjteménye/Foreign words in Hungarian:* Idegen Szavak Gyűjteménye 

9 dictionaries on one site (including a 4 language EU Law Dictionary, a Hungarian Dictionary of Synonyms as well as classic 2 language dictionaries, a spell checker, etc.) .:: webforditas.hu ::. - Online fordítószolgáltatások - MorphoLogic#

*Lexikonok/Encyclopedias:*
Keresés a Pallas Nagylexikonban
Több lexikon egy helyen /A good collection of ecyclopedias (site: HU/EN)

*Szleng szótár/Slang dictionary *(in Hungarian only)*:*
Hogymondom - szleng szótár


----------



## Zsanna

*Nyelvtan/Grammar:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_grammar - overview
Új magyar nyelvtan|Digital Textbook Library - Új Magyar Nyelvtan - New Hungarian Grammar (in Hungarian and English) overview and details aimed at Hungarian native speakers
http://bme-tk.bme.hu/other/kuszob/fonev.htm- overview for foreign learners of Hungarian
The Hungarian language, a grammatical guide [hungarianreference.com] - reference guide to Hungarian grammar for English speakers (& a lot more)
Magyaróra - Learn Hungarian (Hungarian Lessons): New Paths to the Hungarian Language - Grammar - aimed at teachers but with good exercises
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungari...ar_(verbs) - verbs
Magyar igeragozó and Verbix -- conjugate Hungarian verbs- interaktív magyar igeragozó

*A nyelv kisebb egységeiről/About the smaller units of language*:
A képzők és leírásuk/ formative suffixes with explanations (magyarul/in Hungarian):
Képzők listája/ a list of formative suffixes (magyarul/in Hungarian)


*Helyesírás/Spelling:*
helyesiras.mta.hu - elméleti és gyakorlati helyesírási segítség (különírás, egybeírás, elválasztás, számok, dátumok írása stb.)
A magyar helyesírás szabályai [Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár - MEK-01547] or http://mek.oszk.hu/01500/01547/01547.pdf- A magyar helyesírás szabályai (1985)
http://www.oktatas.hu/pub_bin/dload/sajtoszoba/A_magyar_helyesiras_szabalyai_Valtozasok.pdf - H.Sz.változások gyűjteménye
http://helyesírás.mta.hu/helyesiras/default/akh12#F4 - interaktív helyesírási segítség
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyar_helyesírás - overview in Hungarian
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_orthography - overview in English
http://tldp.fsf.hu/Forditas-HOGYAN/node3.html - spelling for translators
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kivételes_átírású_szavak_listája - special cases in spelling of foreign words/names in Hungarian (magyarul)
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pinjin - Pinyin and the transcription of Chinese in Hungarian (magyarul)
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portál:Írás - Different Alphabets/ Írásrendszerek gyűjteménye (magyarul)


*Kiejtés/Pronunciation:*
Hungarian language, alphabet and pronunciation - The Alphabet with its pronunciation in H and in English (written)
Hungarian phonology - Wikipedia - sounds
http://www.nyeomszsz.org/orszavak/pdf/ZimanyiKiejtesjavitott.pdf - short summary of the major aspects with examples
Hungarian: Learn how to pronounce in Hungarian (from Rohonci kódex to Hogyan mondjuk angolul?) - a list of words with their pronunciation (you can listen to)

*Hungarian characters online:*
Clavier hongrois en ligne LEXILOGOS >>
Type Hungarian characters - online Hungarian keyboard


----------



## Zsanna

*Online nyelvleckék/Online courses:* (in English)
- for beginners
Hungarian Studies 103
Hungarian Language Course
http://sites.google.com/site/tanuljmagyarul20091113/home -in Hungarian, German, French and English
Magyaróra - Learn Hungarian (Hungarian Lessons): New Paths to the Hungarian Language - Index - in Hungarian and English

- for beginners, intermediate and advanced learners
Hungarian Language Lessons - Puzzles, Quizzes, Sound Files, Hungarian courses on Memrise


GYAKORLATI MAGYAR- TÖRÖK SZÓTÁR - Turkish for Hungarians (dictionary in its title but more like rough language description/comparison)


----------



## Zsanna

*Segítség fordítóknak/Help for translators:*
http://tldp.fsf.hu/Forditas-HOGYAN/Utmutato.html (useful not only for softwer translators)
tanacs@nytud.hu - the Academy's language helping service (available on weekdays from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m.)

*Nyelvtörténet/Language history:*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Hungarian_language
http://mek.niif.hu/06900/06996/06996.pdf - Vámbéry Ármin: A magyar-török rokonság kezdete és fejlődése

*MTA Nyelvtudományi Intézet/The Institute of Hungarian Studies of Linguistics (Hungarian Academy of Sciences):*
http://www.nytud.hu/


----------



## Zsanna

*General information about the country, the language, etc.*
Magyar Nemzetismeret
Hungarian Home Page

*Nyelv, kultúra és társadalom/Language, Culture and Society*:
Édes Anyanyelvünk
Raátz Judit: A magyar keresztnévadás változása a XX. század második felétől (Hungarian first names in the 20th C)

*Média/Everything about the Media in Hungary:*
Hullámvadász


----------



## Zsanna

*Having fun with language*:
Szórakozás - Tanulj magyarul!hu

*Magyar szólások és közmondások:*
https://baranyilaszlozsolt.com/pciskola/TAMOP-4_2_5-09_Magyar_szolasok_kozmondasok_adatbazisa.pdf


----------

